# Samba 3.6 showing root, not user



## wayward (Jul 29, 2012)

When *I* first started with FreeBSD *I* installed samba for all my windows pc's. The first time *I* could see in top(1) wich user is using how much CPU with samba. 
After that *I* have not seen this behavior, *I* only see root, and when more than one user is using samba *I* see the user root several times. How can *I* make my samba show me in top(1) wich user is using samba and how much CPU?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2012)

All Samba processes run as root.


----------



## wayward (Aug 1, 2012)

Strange, I have seen it one with FreeBSD 6 or so, that I could see the user. Can anyone confirm this?


----------

